# Sigh...yet again!



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, this isn't a pest or a disease (unless you count ME as the pestilence!) but...

I think my %$#*ing tigrinum sheath is done for. 
    
It is turning brown. I can see the little bud in there and everything. I so hoped I was going to make it this time. 


Growing since last OCTOBER! ARGHHHHHH.....


It *almost* had a stem, even. This is the second time it has had a sheath, the first one rotted about a year ago. At least it has many more mature growths but DAMN I am frustrated! WAH WAH WAH!!! 

At least the plant is pretty. Cry.

(TADD - not ONE word out of you!)


----------



## bwester (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sorry Heather. If it'll make you feel better, I'll drink a beer for you to try to drown the pain.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Blake. I think I have that part covered.  
Dammit. 

I had to spray three plants last week that were in spike and was not sure how detrimental that could be but I'd rather lose the sheath than the plant. So far the other two are still looking okay. 

Then again, I might have just looked at the tigrinum wrong the other day.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

Blake, do you have stock in Budweiser? 

Heather, that sucks. I like the tigrinums I have seen in photos, but I could never buy something so slow growing. I would go nuts. Maybe you can trade it for a roth? Or a sanderianum?


----------



## DavidH (Jun 29, 2006)

*tigrinum*

Heather,

do you water from above? Micranthums and armeniacums are notorious for bud blasting and I've been told to water them from below once they start forming the bud until flowering. The two months of bud formation isn't going to cause any major oxygen problems for the roots.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

David, 
I do, but that's how I destroyed the first sheath (exactly a year ago, 6/13/05!) 
so I was super super careful to never get water anywhere near this one, which fortunately was also very well protected by the other large growths. 

*However* when I had to spray the plant last week it did get misted...so that could, I suppose, be another possibility. 

Or, I just looked at it wrong the other day...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2006)

What I don't understand about this theory of not watering from above is, isn't that what Mother Nature does?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2006)

yup, but she's got significant air movement. i like to call it wind...


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> yup, but she's got significant air movement. i like to call it wind...



There was plenty of air movement the day I sprayed also as the plants were outside basking in the love of mother nature for about 5 or 6 hours post misting, and while it wasn't windy, it was breezy.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Heather - 
Happens quite often with this specie - Remember my plant which had 2 sheats - one rotted and one flowered - given that it is was the same plant I really don't see any logical explanation for that phenomenon


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2006)

So Heather is it brown for sure? When mine was growing the sheath covering the bud turned a brownish/green colour. It had me checking it every day as i thought it was beginning to abort and dry up. Turns out it was just *that* colour and the bud developed normally.. So check again really carefully. I hope it turns out okay for you. *fingers crossed here*


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah? 
I will have to dash home NOW and check it again! 
Thanks for the ray of hope, Wendy...perhaps all is not lost??


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2006)

I kept having to gently touch mine just to reassure myself that it wasn't drying out. Come to think of it, even John had to look twice at it when he noticed the colour. I hope yours is the same way and not truly aborting. Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> yup, but she's got significant air movement. i like to call it wind...



Some of us use fans, even!


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

I took a (not very encouraging) photo....


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2006)

Well it's browner than mine was...doesn't look good. I guess you'll know for sure within the next day or so if it gets crispy. Keep us posted.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

Phuu....(insert letters here...) 
Wah.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

On the upside, I supposed I can at least repot it soon. 
It's all good.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 2, 2006)

How long have you had the tigrinum? In my experience, my tigrinum blasted its buds 2 years in a row...the sheath drying up with little or no bud growth...after that, it bloomed regularly without mishap...until I overdivided it and killed it with my bad Rexius bark...It does make a sheath early, and hold on to it an unconscionably long time before the spike actually develops...lots of time for things to screw up....Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2006)

Eric, 
I've had it since 8/04. 
2 years in a row it has put out a sheath in November (11/29 and 11/27!) and blasted them in June (6/13 and 6/28!)

No, I'm not anal about keeping records....I find these things interesting though.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 3, 2006)

That is a shame


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2006)

Heather
A couple of times I lucked out on hursutisimum by peeling back browned sheaths, and the buds finished off OK.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

Rick said:


> Heather
> A couple of times I lucked out on hursutisimum by peeling back browned sheaths, and the buds finished off OK.



Thanks Rick, 
I looked into that idea this morning but alas, not an option this time around. 
Third time's the charm, I'm sure of it!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2006)

haha...
i mean, bummer


----------



## rad (Jul 4, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> What I don't understand about this theory of not watering from above is, isn't that what Mother Nature does?



i suggested this once when discussing the same topic (different characters) and was reminded that mother nature provides a dry season, during which many of the paph species bloom.

sorry to hear about your tigrinum. what was it that you sprayed it with?


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

rad said:


> sorry to hear about your tigrinum. what was it that you sprayed it with?


 
Gasoline. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> haha...
> i mean, bummer





PHRAG said:


> Gasoline. :rollhappy:




Okay, that's it....I can take you both, if I have to....


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

Heather is going to cut someone by day's end. You wait and see.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Heather is going to cut someone by day's end. You wait and see.



John's just glad he is in Arizona....


----------



## Wendy (Jul 5, 2006)

I got your back Heather...let's take em.:evil:


----------



## Marco (Jul 6, 2006)

Heather said:


> Okay, that's it....I can take you both, if I have to....


:rollhappy: you guys are funny! :clap:


----------



## TADD (Jul 6, 2006)

How did I miss this thread....... H?


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2006)

TADD said:


> How did I miss this thread....... H?



Ahem, *cough* 
you haven't been here in like a week? :rollhappy: 

(good response tho dude, nice following of directions...NICE!)


----------



## TADD (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I was on a vacation sort of... and the Wife has the week off... been spending alot of "quality" time together if you know what I mean...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 6, 2006)

TADD said:


> Well I was on a vacation sort of... and the Wife has the week off... been spending alot of "quality" time together if you know what I mean...


No I don't get it...


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow! *still* following directions?? I know some people who would have said something mildly inconsiderate... 

Sooo, who are you and what have you done with Tadd?? oke:


----------

